# BMW F10 LCI 530D-6WB KOMBI Stolen-need to find ori mileage & write in replacement



## getaibose (Jun 18, 2016)

Hi all 

My friend got a BMW F10 LCI with this problem - its original speedo has been stolen. 

This car was at a used car lot and somehow the speedo got stolen while it was there. It's a 2015 530D with the 6WB cluster. 

The used car dealer put in a lowline cluster to replace the stolen original, but luckily my friend noticed it before he bought it. After he pointed this out, the dealer put in a 6WB cluster from another car (520D). Now has now brought over his car to my place. 

The problems with the car now are: 

* It displays the mileage of the donor car (much higher than this car's - original KM as per service record is around 5,000 KM, but this cluster shows 33,000 KM) 
* The anti tamper red dot is lit up 
* The Heads up display is not working.

I want to read the original KM of this car. Will mileage be stored in any module other than the speedo? 

Everything else in the car is original - only the Kombi has been replaced.

After this I need to set the correct mileage to the speedo and program it to the car with its correct VIN so that the anti tamper light goes off and hopefully the heads up display starts working again. 

To start off, how can I find this car's original mileage? 

Tools I have with me now:

ICOM, E-Net cable, R270 programmer & UPA-USB programmer

Cheers


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

You have big problems., and possibly higher mileage from donor 6WB has now been pushed to car CAS Module, in which case you would be complete screwed.

You need EEPROM work of Kombi to blank Mileage and VIN, and than write car VIN to EEPROM, and then mileage will come from car CAS module on sync, which hopefully is original car mileage and not donor Kombi mileage.

You need to read this thread:

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=666531


----------



## brobble (Feb 16, 2017)

You should just desolder the 35160 out of the used cluster. Read, Save it with R270 and set it to 0 km. R270 should be able to do that. Now the Cluster is like new/unlocked and can be coded like new. You can use ista/p for that to do automatic. Or manually with e-sys. When the VIN is programmed into cluster the mileage will jump to value from car and the red dot will be gone. Then code it by VO and all will be fine.

Greetings MR...


----------



## brobble (Feb 16, 2017)

The mileage doesnt sync with wrong VIN in cluster. But used clusters cant get recoded and they dont accept VIN change. Only new (0 km or Miles).


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

brobble said:


> The mileage doesnt sync with wrong VIN in cluster. But used clusters cant get recoded and they dont accept VIN change. Only new (0 km or Miles).


I know. I wrote him "You need EEPROM work of Kombi to *blank Mileage and VIN * "

And I have seen an F10 sync from Donor with seemingly mismatched VIN, and new CAS module had to be ordered from BMW AG.


----------



## brobble (Feb 16, 2017)

Sorry, did'nt want to know it better. I normally replace used clusters only with set them to zero. Then write VIN either direct to eeprom or with ncsexpert on e-Series, ignition cycle, code, done. ISTA-P will do it also, just the hook for replaced component.

Greetings MR...


----------



## bmwdd (Jul 18, 2015)

The old mileage should be gone for good. If anything can be done now it's called mileage correction. 

Why would your friend still buy the car after seeing a big jump in the mileage?


----------



## getaibose (Jun 18, 2016)

Okay, so I managed to take apart the cluster and read the EEPROM

Bad news , by going through the dump the VIN is of the original car! I am aghast! So could the car have run this high mileage? But I don't understand why the red anti tamper dot is lit if the cluster is original!

I want to try to make the cluster into virgin and program into car and see if will take mileage from CAS, if the CAS still has the original mileage on it. Can you guys help me to make this file into virgin? Here is the dump

Link to File

Thanks guys for your help



bmwdd said:


> Why would your friend still buy the car after seeing a big jump in the mileage?


Price of he car was marked down a lot less than market price, and the car looks like mint to boot - no wear / dirt in the interiors etc to suspect that this is a high mileage car - so he took a gamble on it.


----------

